# Do you think I'm Albino?!?



## Leila & Wilber mommy (Dec 12, 2012)

My mommy is worry cux she has heard so many things abt my pink nose and green eyes. I think I'm jut handsome and make for movie maltese. However my mommy is not sure. Don't you think that I'm just pretty. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You are very cute indeed. I don't think you are albino though. 

What about his paw pads?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*No Baby You are Just Adoreable**
*Yogi In Pa. Ps My Vest Is By Marti-Tanner Togs*


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Om my, you are just simply adorable!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Hmmmmm...Let's see....I don't know how you could be any prettier than you are in that picture!!!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I just love that little pink nose.


----------



## Leila & Wilber mommy (Dec 12, 2012)

My paws are little pink too. I know that I can get cutter.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh... Please do not let them play with pacifiers!

They are very dangerous for puppies and dogs - they can chew and swallow the nipple. Not safe.

As far as being an Albino... I think they are still really too young to tell. They could get darker as they get older.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Albino? No, some just have more black pigment than others on their nosies and eye rims. Those eyes would be pink too if you were albino instead of the pretty green they are!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gracie had green eyes....


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

You are gorgeous!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Absolutely precious!!! Oh, that little face, what is there not to love???


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

No, Precious...You are not albino..You are just absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------

